# Serious Superlite 26” - Erfahrungen



## Albschrat (21. Juni 2022)

Das oben genannte Rad ist zweimal bei mir eingezogen und da es eine ganz brauchbare Basis abgibt, wollte ich meine Erfahrungen damit teilen. Ist ja vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant.

Aktuell gibt es das Teil neu für 279,- EUR und da kann man als Rad für den Schulweg nicht viel falsch machen. Es sieht soweit gut verarbeitet aus, der Rahmen gefällt zumindest. Nacharbeit war an folgenden Stellen nötig:


Steuersatz hakelt ab Werk. Einmal zerlegen und neu schmieren hat das behoben.
Die Kassette sollte unbedingt geprüft werden. Bei beiden Rädern war die Abschlussschraube mit unter 10Nm angezogen (statt 40Nm).
Basierend auf der Erfahrung vom Kollegen im 24er Thread, habe ich auch die Reifen demontiert. Das verbaute Felgenband (eigentlich verdient der dünne Gummistreifen die Bezeichnung nicht), taugt zu nichts. Er deckt nicht mal die Felgenlöcher ab.

Ansonsten gibt es wenig zu meckern. Vor allem für das Geld. Ab Werk sind 1,5er reifen verbaut, aber da ist Luft für mehr.


----------



## Ventilkappe (23. Juni 2022)

Ein schönes und solides Rad. Die blauen Pedale sind schick. Die würden auch in unser Farbkonzept passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xand345 (13. November 2022)

Das Rad würde uns auch gut gefallen. Kann aber nirgends die notwendigen Daten finden und es scheint nur im Versand verfügbar. Könnt Ihr uns was zur minimalen Sattelhöhe sagen?


----------



## Xand345 (13. November 2022)

Das Rad würde uns auch gut gefallen. Kann aber nirgends die notwendigen Daten finden und es scheint nur im Versand verfügbar. Könnt Ihr uns was zur minimalen Sattelhöhe sagen?


----------



## Sportback513 (18. November 2022)

Aktuell für 199€ zu haben.








						Serious Superlite LTD 26" Jugend schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Serious Superlite LTD 26" Jugend schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Jugendräder Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				



Hab auch mal zugeschlagen.


----------



## Tich (19. November 2022)

Auch in der schulrad Variante mit Licht und Steckblech https://www.fahrrad.de/serious-supe...eqrecqid=30c85012-67e1-11ed-8728-000074ca82ba


----------



## Ampelhasser (23. Dezember 2022)

Hier wurde auch beim letzten Sale für 249 EUR inkl. 10% Gutschein zugeschlagen. Alles war gut verpackt und ohne Schäden. Bevor es für den Sohnemann unter den Weihnachtsbaum kommt, wurde noch Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Sattelklemme, Vorbau, Reifen, Schnellspanner, Schläuche und Pedale getauscht.

Schlechte Fotos aus dem "Geschenke Versteck".


----------



## Goldi03421 (5. Januar 2023)

Stolpere gerade über den Thread und das Bike. Schaut sehr interessant aus und ich frage mich was genau ist jetzt am Kubike 26 so viel besser sein soll? Geometrie miteinander verglichen und ich kann zumindest kaum Unterschiede feststellen?! 

@Ampelhasser @Albschrat @Ventilkappe 
Könnt ihr was zu maximalen Reifenbreite sagen? Passt der Billy Bonkers in 2.00?


----------



## Ampelhasser (5. Januar 2023)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr was zu maximalen Reifenbreite sagen?


Ein 2.1 Rocket Ron passt gut rein. Viel breiter dürfe es n.M aber nicht werden.


----------



## Goldi03421 (5. Januar 2023)

Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort.

Kannst du das Rad mit dem Kubike ggfs vergleichen? Lange scheint es bei euch ja noch nicht in Benutzung zu sein um ein Fazit zur Qualität oder zu notwendigen Optimierungen geben zu können.

und @Albschrat  kleine Frage noch. Welche Pedale hast du gewählt? Das Blau passt ja top.


----------



## Goldi03421 (8. Januar 2023)

So, nachdem ich nun noch einmal drüber nachgedacht habe wofür das Rad hauptsächlich genutzt wird (Schulweg und Freizeitausflüge / Heimat Leipziger Flachland) wird es nun bei uns auch das Serious Superlite 26. Ich habe es gerade zum vermeintlichen Schnapperpreis von 208,- Euro über Amazon bestellt (Verkäufer Fahrrad.de). Mal schauen ob die  Bestellung so durchgehen wird. Wenn ja, dann wäre das so oder so ein Schnapper. 

Wenn das Rad geliefert wurde, würde ich gern zusammen mit dem Racker noch ein paar kleine Änderungen vornehmen um das Gewicht etwas zu drücken. Vielleicht kann ja der ein oder andere noch einen Tipp oder Empfehlung zu den Komponenten geben. Ich habe mich hier durch den ein oder anderen Thread gewühlt, aber oft sind die Links nicht mehr aktuell oder (gerade bei Aliexpress) sind sie nicht mehr gültig. Insbesondere bei den Aliexpress Angeboten habe ich überhaupt kein Gefühl dafür ob ich einen guten Anbieter/Hersteller ausgewählt habe. 

*Rollen muss es: 
Reifen: *Schwalbe Billy Bonkers 26 x 2,10  (sollte hoffentlich von der Breite her passen?) 
*Felgenband:* Schwalbe Felgenband 26" 22 mm (original Schrott / richtige Breite für diesen Laufradsatz?) 
*Schlauch:* Schwalbe SV11 Extralight (schön leicht mit 60g oder doch zu pannenanfällig?)
*Schnellspanner:* Nabenschnellspanner-Set (ohne Hebel wegen Diebstahlschutz - nur 72g)
*Alternative Schnellspanner:* Set von Ali (hab ich hier was richtiges gefunden - nur 18g?)
*Alternative Schnellspanner 2: *Set 2 von Ali (hier halt mit Hebel - auch nur 40g)

*Sitzen will der Kerl:
Sattel:* Cube Kids Sattel (relativ leicht mit 195g aber ist er zu klein mit 125mm Breite?) 
*Alternative Sattel:* Carbon Sattel von Aliexpress (110g, wurde hier im Forum empfohlen / Breite 143mm)
*Sattelstütze:* Carbon Stütze von Aliexpress (135g, empfohlen im Forum / 350 oder 400mm?)
*Sattelklemme:* Standard Teilchen von BC (lohnt sich der Tausch? 20g laut Bewertung bei BC)

*Und festhalten muss er sich auch irgendwo: 
Lenker:* Cube Kids Alulenker (190g bei 590mm)
*Vorbau:* Cube Kids Aluvorbau (98g bei 40mm)
Bei Vorbau und Lenker habe ich noch die wenigstens Ideen. Lohnt sich der Wechsel überhaupt mit den Cube Teilen? Ich weiß nicht was es bei Aliexpress leichteres gibt und ob ich dem auch vertrauen kann. Wobei wir sicherlich deutlich weniger anspruchsvoll unterwegs sind als einige eurer Kids  
*Griffe:* Supacaz Supalite (leicht aber sicherlich nicht sehr haltbar / würde ich einfach kürzen)
*Griffe 2*: ESI Grips Racers Edge (leicht, Endkappen, dünnste Version / würde ich auch kürzen)

Beim Thema *Pedale* bin ich auch noch recht planlos. Schuhgröße 35 hat er bereits. Was könnt ihr da leichtes und trotzdem haltbares empfehlen? Bin jetzt auf dieses (LINK) hier gestoßen (schwarz oder hellblau / mit 270g nicht super leicht / zu groß für ein Kind?)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn vielleicht der ein oder andere noch was dazu zu sagen hat. Ansonsten hilft es vielleicht auch dem ein oder anderen mitlesenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolutz (Montag um 06:36)

Achtung: dein Lenker und die Griffe passen nicht zusammen, hatte mal den gleichen Fehler gemacht.
Der Lenker hat Griffdurchmesser 19mm, die Griffe haben 22mm

KCNC hat noch leichtere bezahlbare Lenker


----------



## Ventilkappe (Montag um 10:00)

Hi! Wir radeln in Taucha rum. 

Die Originalteile sind eigentlich gut und funktionell und nehmen die Stunts nicht so übel.

Wir haben die Reifen, Schläuche getauscht. Das mehr Volumen gibt Sicherheit.

Die Schnellspanner kamen weg, weil die am Radständer in der Schule stören.

Der Rest waren Anpassungen nach den persönlichen Vorlieben des Piloten. Lenker mit mehr Kröpfung, Esi Griffe, Drehgriff für Schaltung, Avid Bremsgriffe und Sattel.


----------



## Binem (Montag um 11:52)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> *Rollen muss es:
> Reifen: *Schwalbe Billy Bonkers 26 x 2,10  (sollte hoffentlich von der Breite her passen?)
> *Felgenband:* Schwalbe Felgenband 26" 22 mm (original Schrott / richtige Breite für diesen Laufradsatz?)
> *Schlauch:* Schwalbe SV11 Extralight (schön leicht mit 60g oder doch zu pannenanfällig?)


ich bin nach einem Jahr von superleichten Corratec auf Billy Bonkers mit Pannenschutz gewechselt, die leichten Schwalbe Schläuche waren bei uns auch nicht der Hit , immerhin kann Junior jetzt Schlauch flicken und Reifen ausbauen....
So viele Platten wie mit dem superleicht Aufbau hatte ich noch nie vorher


----------



## Goldi03421 (Donnerstag um 15:08)

So, das Rad für den Zwerg wurde bereits versendet und ich warte auf Zustellung. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich jetzt die folgenden Teile bestellt und hier und da dank eurer Tipps ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen: 



Goldi03421 schrieb:


> *Reifen: *Schwalbe Billy Bonkers 26 x 2,10
> *Felgenband:* Schwalbe Felgenband 26" 22 mm  (habe 20mm bestellt / hoffe das passt)
> *Schlauch:* Schwalbe SV11 Extralight (oben falschen Schlauch gewählt / der SV14 sollte passen / 130g)
> *Schnellspanner: *Set 2 von Ali (hier halt mit Hebel - auch nur 40g)
> ...



Offen bleiben somit erstmal noch Vorbau & Pedale. Gibt es da noch ein paar günstige und leichte Empfehlungen?


----------

